

Why I'm Learning Ruby on Rails - startupstella
http://entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/why-im-doing-code-academy

======
tbsdy
I'm sure it's a great article, but seriously it popped up a screen asking me
to enter my email address - BEFORE I read what they were trying to say.

Why would I give them my email? Just a thought for future, if you are
associated with the site in any way :-)

~~~
kaolinite
Agreed.. took me a few seconds to notice the skip button, a second or two
longer and I'd have left the site.

